# my new merckx corsa extra



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi there, I allredy had a post in the retro classic forum, someone adviced me to post here as well, so here is initial text: " found this bike over the weekend, big frame , slx tubing, most campy parts, rear derr. shimano 105. The guy who sold it to me had it in his room for over a decade, without using it. He didnt want much for it. Ihave put a new seat,pedals bartape and cables. The rest is original (wheels campy omega strada hardox, and parts with campagnolo brev., modolo bar and stem. Can anybody tell me about the year, and what group the parts belong? The serial number underneath has a T on the drive side, and an A on the other side with 1362.
First ride impression: it's very responsive and fast. (more rigid than my steel Basso)
Thanks!

So I'm curious about the age of the bike, because the parts seem to be younger than the frame. 
Thanks, P.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

What are the markings on the BB? 

Love the color, BTW!


----------



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

It looks like the frame is from the mid 80s'. My has the same decals but different color. Also, the Record C crank is from the same period. Nice find btw.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> What are the markings on the BB?


There is a T on the drive side, and on the left side an A with 1362 a little below.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Check here:
http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

so it would be a tenth anniversary 86/87?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

What size is it? It has a long head tube, but the TT looks a little short. 

Very nice, btw. Clean and classic.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

innergel said:


> What size is it? It has a long head tube, but the TT looks a little short.
> 
> Very nice, btw. Clean and classic.



TT roughly measured 60 cm cc
seat tube 64 cm ct


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Holy Mother of God!!!!!!!!!!*



vlckx said:


> TT roughly measured 60 cm cc
> seat tube 64 cm ct


That bike is my *perfect *size and *exactly *what I have been searching for. If that was an MX Leader I'd come to your house and steal it tomorrow. Hell, I may come steal it anyway. 

If you EVER want to sell it, please get in touch with me first. Now I'm really crying.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

innergel said:


> That bike is my *perfect *size and *exactly *what I have been searching for. If that was an MX Leader I'd come to your house and steal it tomorrow. Hell, I may come steal it anyway.
> 
> If you EVER want to sell it, please get in touch with me first. Now I'm really crying.


I doubt if I ever sell this bike, I realy like the way it handles and rides.
innergel, do not weep, there will allways be another one


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

vlckx said:


> I doubt if I ever sell this bike, I realy like the way it handles and rides.
> innergel, do not weep, there will allways be another one


I would not sell it either. I read your thread in the Retro forum and saw that someone else wanted it too. Not surprising. 

I'm happy you got that bike. And for 100 Euro it is definitely the bargain of the century. I'd love to stumble across something like that. Unfortunately the only bikes I've ever seen are colossal beaters you'd have to pay me 100 to take. 

I'll have to be happy in the knowledge that you rescued it from neglect and that there are in fact Merckx frames available in our size. 

I'll keep looking but I'll reiterate my standing offer if you somehow lose your mind and want to sell.


----------



## Rik H (May 11, 2007)

Was this the one that was on marktplaats.nl?
I contemplated getting it (or if this wasn't it, one that was strangely similar), I already have an MXL in the same size and would ideally like a Corsa one size down.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Rik H said:


> Was this the one that was on marktplaats.nl?


You are very right. I just stumbled over it..


----------

